# How many?



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Just curious how many different total calibers does other preppers have dedicated to prepping/survival? I have six including rifle, shotgun, handgun and was wondering if this is within the norm in the community, if a norm really exists.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nine.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

5, was 8.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm a pretty new prepper and gun owner. I have 2 firearms and three ammo calibers


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got .12 gauge..30-30..22 Lr...40 SW and .177 pellet gun. I started prepping in the 70s...but I tend not to be real dedicated at it. I have a short attention span.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

Currently 3 calibers, 8 firearms. 7.62x39, .22LR, and 9mm. 4 calibers if you include my .380 LCP. I don't really include it because I don't stock much ammo for it.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not every caliber in the vault is necessarily about being preapred. Life goes on even while you prep , that may well mean you pick up others just because you can or want to.
The main calibers are 5.56, 7.62X39, 308, 30.06 30-30. 38, 9MM,45 APC 357,380 .22 12GA 20GA AND 410. But there is odd ball stuff around like 10ga, the .25., .32, Colt 45, 303, 50
People end up with a lot of stuff over a life time.,


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Not every caliber in the vault is necessarily about being preapred. Life goes on even while you prep , that may well mean you pick up others just because you can or want to.
> The main calibers are 5.56, 7.62X39, 308, 30.06 30-30. 38, 9MM,45 APC 357,380 .22 12GA 20GA AND 410. But there is odd ball stuff around like 10ga, the .25., .32, Colt 45, 303, 50
> People end up with a lot of stuff over a life time.,


Sure, we all have fun guns and impulse guns. Life would be dull without them and I have yet to sell any of 'em.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> 5, was 8.


Was age a factor in culling the herd?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm with @Smitty901 ,

I currently enjoy; .17HMR, .22LR, .22S, .22L, .22WMR, .223, 5.56NATO, 9mmLuger, .380ACP, 38SP, .270WIN, .308WIN, 7.62x54R, .357Magnum, .45ACP, .40SW, .410 Bore, 12g and maybe one more?...So 18or 19 different calibers.

Which by the way is a logistical task in keeping enough of all these calibers. But then again, nothing easy is worthwhile, now is it? :vs_lol:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Toefoot said:


> Was age a factor in culling the herd?


My age? Or the age of the caliber?


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> My age? Or the age of the caliber?


Your age, some rounds outlast us.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

17HMR, 22LR, 5.56, 6.5 Grendel, 308, 7.62X39, 450 Bushmaster,38SP, 9MM, 380 and 40. More calibers but this is just prepping. I have thousands of rounds for each except the 450, it is way to new.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Toefoot said:


> Your age, some rounds outlast us.


Ah, not really. Personal experience was a part though, I had .22lr, 22-250, .223, .25acp, 30-06, .32acp, .38spl, .380, 9mm .40 and 12g so I guess that's 11 not 8...either way, it was a POU thing, .40 was 1 gun I rarely carried or shot so it was out. .22lr, 22-250, .223 were the same.
The .380 went to sister Hen, and the 12g was repent a sub2k in POU. 
So I'm comfortable in my abilities fro 0-300 yds, and COULD handle 0-100yds with one caliber, so that simplifies things.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

12 gage
7.62x51
45 acp


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Co2 pistol, 3-22lr, 270,30 30, 7mm mag, 410, 20ga, 2-12ga, 2-ar, 2- 9mm, 2- 380, all lost last time I was in my boat, duck hunk, deer hunting, squirrel hunting and target practice......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Co2 pistol, 3-22lr, 270,30 30, 7mm mag, 410, 20ga, 2-12ga, 2-ar, 2- 9mm, 2- 380, all lost last time I was in my boat, duck hunk, deer hunting, squirrel hunting and target practice......


Damned Squirrels. The root of all evil.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Toefoot said:


> Was age a factor in culling the herd?


 Age sure has away of adding to it. There was a time our 30.06 and 30-30 ruled the day. 410 was as common as weeds in the filed. The 38 was a main stay. I am dam sure there are one in there I have long forgotten.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hard to keep it down to 6-8 different calibers/gauges .... different tool for every job and that can mean a limiting & different caliber - either by choice or by the weapon itself ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Age sure has away of adding to it. There was a time our 30.06 and 30-30 ruled the day. 410 was as common as weeds in the filed. The 38 was a main stay. I am dam sure there are one in there I have long forgotten.


there's a crap load of old 16 gauges out there ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Awful question to ask, causes thinking.

Mine break down into three categories, business, fun, social work, some cross all lines.

Primary(most important) social rounds, 30/06, 7.62X51 NATO, 8X57mm, 5.56 NATO, 7.62X39, 30 carbine, 12GA., 20GA.

Secondary, 30-30, .357, 38 spcl, 9mm, 45 ACP, 22LR, 40S&W, 44S&W MAG, 41S&W mag.

All the above calibers have gun or more to fit into.

There is a spread of other ammo that is for business purposes that I did not list.

I have a 16 GA in an Auto Five:vs_wave:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> there's a crap load of old 16 gauges out there ....


 Still kind of an old ball now. Think I have two of them one was a bolt action. Might have to dig them up someday.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Still kind of an old ball now. Think I have two of them one was a bolt action. Might have to dig them up someday.


there's a ton of the bolt action Mossbergs with the box magazines out there - in the big three gauges of the day - sold new for like $35 - I run into them but the owners somehow manged to lose the magazine - replacements are $25


----------

